# 1 measly essence... really??



## Gruntilda (Mar 9, 2018)

I am getting a bit annoyed with the fact that you only get one essence for catching 15 of something as one of your daily challanges.  I finally decided it wasn't worth it if I had any trouble at all finding all of them.  I hope the up the reward for this in a future update.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 10, 2018)

Do you mean the stretch or timed goals? I have been feeling frustrated by the paltry rewards given except for event rewards and host the most too.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 10, 2018)

I don’t bother.   I decided they’re not worth stressing over.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 10, 2018)

I gave up on the daily goals months ago. Totally not worth the bother.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

Garrett said:


> I gave up on the daily goals months ago. Totally not worth the bother.



same and those boring events they keep pulling, flower events are the worst since there is no way you will get everything unless you check on the game 24*7


----------



## J087 (Mar 10, 2018)

Timed goals are, and will remain, optional.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

J087 said:


> Timed goals are, and will remain, optional.



yeah but they are basically pooping them in your face haha. but yeah those daily ones idc about unless i do them by accident


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 10, 2018)

Seems to me like the daily goals are geared towards the casual player, actually.

15 friend powder = 3 kudos. Super easy.
6 crafting resources = 1-5 items, number varies along with rarity. Usually at least worth trying for, often easy to super-easy.
1 essence = 15 items. Really only if you're a die-hard completionist or bored (see below).

So just do the goals that benefit you and forget the ones that don't. Sometimes I like to challenge myself on the third one because I want to spend more time in the game and I have literally nothing else to do. Sometimes I take one look and go "not today, Death." There's so many ways to get essence in the game anyway, I've been hurting for it only once, when I was pushing through upgrading the hip amenities. And I just had some hipsters over to my camp for a while and that took care of that.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 10, 2018)

One of my issues is that at this point I really don’t want crafting resources. I spend time each day having to sell them because I can’t hold any more. I wish that when you reached a certain “time played” level that the game would switch out crafting resources with something else for both time rewards and camper rewards. The same goes for bells. They just accumulate and there’s no huge expensive items to spend them on if you aren’t camper focused, so the money aspect of the game is kind of a fizzer for me. Maybe I should do stuff to my camper because I haven’t been interested in that part of the game. My camper is kind of out of sight out of mind. I do like having an abundance of resources and bells so I never have to hesitate once I get enough essences but it removes some of the challenge from the game.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheila said:


> same and those boring events they keep pulling, flower events are the worst since there is no way you will get everything unless you check on the game 24*7



This is simply not true. I have a full time job, and when the gardening events are going on I check 3-4 times per day. You just need to be sharing, so that people share back. I didn't complete rover, but Lottie and Lief I did.


----------



## Ras (Mar 11, 2018)

enleft said:


> This is simply not true. I have a full time job, and when the gardening events are going on I check 3-4 times per day. You just need to be sharing, so that people share back. I didn't complete rover, but Lottie and Lief I did.



Truth.  I have really great friends--and these are people I, unfortunately, don't know from here or anywhere else, so I have no way to communicate with them.  But, they give me ladybugs/other insects routinely, and I do the same for them. The key is to friend just about everybody you come across at the various locations (it makes me a little sad that I rarely get friend requests, but I still send them out on my own).  If you are running out of space, look for people who haven't been on for >30 days and cull your list. I wish I could tell Zevrix--I call her "Zevvy"--how awesome she is!  I do by giving her kudos and reciprocating with the insects, watering, etc. 

The title on this thread is funny because I've been gathering harmonious essence and Margie just gave me 1 measly bottle.  I figured it was about something similar.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 11, 2018)

Yeah, I tend to just ignore a lot of the daily goals because most of the time it is too much effort when it is easier to get essence from leveling up animal's friendships.


----------

